# Lawrance (Chiarasdad) has left us



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We lost someone very special last night. Our friend Lawrance Felberg (Chiarasdad on SM) died of a massive heart attack at the young age of 55. I first "met" Larry 8 years ago here when I read his posts and saw a pix of a handsome man with his gorgeous Maltese Champion JJ. I remember a shot of him in Central Park with JJ. He was always kind, welcoming and helpful to other breeders and members, especially Carina, Mary H and Marina. Then I met him at Westminster a few of times and met his beautiful wife, Liz. He looked and sounded kind of tough if you didn't know him, but was funny, caring, supportive and loved photography and rescue as I do. But most of all he loved his Liz. I was so lucky to see him at several shows and so happy I kind of cajoled he and Liz into coming to Pat's Pup Party a few years back when we were at Debbie (Harrysmom's) daughter's wedding. But I'm sad that I got an e-mail from him three days ago and I wrote him back rather than called him. I'd give anything to hear that gruff New York accent from the man with the heart of gold. I know you're loving on your parents and Cha Cha in heaven, Larry. You are missed.







Save​


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sue that is so sad. So very young and gone too soon. Prayers for his family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is so sad. I can't imagine what his wife and family must be going through. He was such a young man and gone way too soon. Rest in peace Larry.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was so sorry to hear this. I did not know him, but certainly remember his SM posts and his beautiful dogs. My sincere condolences to his family, furbabies and friends.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Susan. He sounds like a wonderful man that will be missed immensely. Blessings for you and his family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So very sad.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is such sad news and I'm so sorry for his friends and family. It just breaks my heart that he is gone at such a young age.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Larry left a noteworthy legacy, especially for a young man---both in the "dog world" & the "people world." So many live much longer without having achieved what he did in a very short span of life. Our hearts go out to his family, his friends & the breeding world in general. We have lost another star and we are the poorer whether or not we knew him as a personal friend. May God comfort those whom he valued as friends & family.
Our deep condolences to Liz.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Larry was such a special person - gone too soon. I'm so glad I got to visit with Larry and Liz at Pat's Puppy Party. My heart is breaking for Liz.:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't realize that it was Chiarasdad from SM,when I saw it on FB...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Sue that is so sad. So very young and gone too soon. Prayers for his family.


Yes, Mags, way too young.


maggie's mommy said:


> This is so sad. I can't imagine what his wife and family must be going through. He was such a young man and gone way too soon. Rest in peace Larry.


Pat, I know that this is just devastating for Liz. I don't think either of hem saw this coming.


Madison's Mom said:


> I was so sorry to hear this. I did not know him, but certainly remember his SM posts and his beautiful dogs. My sincere condolences to his family, furbabies and friends.


Yes, Glenda. That's how I first met hm, through his posts and then was lucky enough to see him at Progressives and Westminster.


sherry said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Susan. He sounds like a wonderful man that will be missed immensely. Blessings for you and his family.


Sherry - he was one of the real good guys. And it's really a loss to so many of us who met each other and Larry through, and because of, SM. Truly a family.



wkomorow said:


> So very sad.


Thanks, Walter. I think he was before your time here.


Maglily said:


> This is such sad news and I'm so sorry for his friends and family. It just breaks my heart that he is gone at such a young age.


Me too, Brenda. Just can't get over it. :smcry:


maggieh said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this. Prayers for his friends and family.


Thank you, Maggie. 


edelweiss said:


> Larry left a noteworthy legacy, especially for a young man---both in the "dog world" & the "people world." So many live much longer without having achieved what he did in a very short span of life. Our hearts go out to his family, his friends & the breeding world in general. We have lost another star and we are the poorer whether or not we knew him as a personal friend. May God comfort those whom he valued as friends & family.
> Our deep condolences to Liz.


So beautifully put, as always, Sandi. :wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Larry was such a special person - gone too soon. I'm so glad I got to visit with Larry and Liz at Pat's Puppy Party. My heart is breaking for Liz.:crying::crying::crying:


Glad you did, too, Lynn. There had been so many parties he hadn't gone to at Pat's that we were so happy they made it to that one. And I know they really enjoyed it.


michellerobison said:


> I didn't realize that it was Chiarasdad from SM,when I saw it on FB...


Yes, Michelle. I couldn't remember his user name at first and then went into SM and found it.
Save​


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for both Larry's family and friends. I did not know him ... but, it's easy to see that he was loved by so many ... both here on Spoiled Maltese and on Facebook. And by those who were blessed to meet Larry in person.

My sincere condolences to Larry's family and friends.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, your tribute to Larry is so on point. Like you, I first met Larry here on SM. He was warm, welcoming and genuine. Through my tears I've been able to smile when thinking about my first "in person" meetup with Larry. Carina and I were meeting up at a weekend of shows in NY and each had a couple of dogs entered. Larry offered to help us show if we needed him. We gladly took him up on his offer. He arrived at the show site Saturday morning sporting jeans, a long sleeved t-shirt, leather jacket and diamond stud earring. My first thought was "OMG, this guy is drop dead gorgeous." My second thought was "Jeans and a t-shirt?" Then he asked if there was someplace where he could hang his suit until showtime ... his trademark black Armani suit, crisp white shirt and pastel tie. I met his lovely wife, Liz, not long after that and we all became the best of friends. I will miss our Sunday football phone calls, our political discussions, our celebrating of each other during good times and our support for each other during not so good times. The next time we all meet up in NYC for the shows there will be a pair of empty shoes that no one will ever be able to fill. Although I haven't visited here in a few years, I'm so thankful for SM where I've met some of the nicest people, many of whom have become life long friends. I miss Larry terribly and my heart breaks for Liz and all who are feeling the same sense of loss that I'm feeling.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is Carina (Cloudclan), Larry and me. Larry mentored me while I showed Ava in the ring. He gave me advice and support the entire time. I don't think I could have done it without his guidance. 









And Liz and Larry came to my last puppy party....I was surprised and so excited!!! Here my Abby is giving Uncle Larry a big kiss. He will be missed so very much.


----------

